# Distressed Edging on Shirts



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there a way to distress the edges of shirts like the collars, sleeves and bottom hem? I tried using a dremel with different bits and they catch the shirt and start wrapping it around the entire dremel. I used a cutting bit and it just cuts it in a straight line and doesn't look good. I need a fast way to do it because I have a bulk order.


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Try making little cuts with a razor or scissors then wash it. I dont think anything will look that great until it has been washed, the washing will loosen the cut fibers and make it look more natural. hair thinning shears might work well too, make sure not to go beyond any seem stiches or the whole shirt will start to fall apart. Test one first. Good luck,

Steve
T-Shirt Charity


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

stevem98 said:


> Try making little cuts with a razor or scissors then wash it. I dont think anything will look that great until it has been washed, the washing will loosen the cut fibers and make it look more natural. hair thinning shears might work well too, make sure not to go beyond any seem stiches or the whole shirt will start to fall apart. Test one first. Good luck,
> 
> Steve
> T-Shirt Charity


Thanks Steve, That's a good idea. I'll try it out but I hate doing laundry!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Sand paper


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

bench grinder


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We use a bench grinder, but I would probably buy a belt grinder if I could do it over again. You can get them for around $80 on ebay- belt grinder items - Get great deals on Business Industrial, Home Garden items on eBay.com . The shirt doesn't look very impressive until after it is washed and the cuts start to roll up.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

clamp a big stack of shirts together between two boards (like a shirt sandwich, with the boards being the bread) so that the edge you want to distress is exposed. 

Then use a portable belt sander (black & decker mouse is fine) and hit them all at once. The clamping holds everything still.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Those are all really good suggestions I never would have thought of that. I don't have a use for distressing my shirts but still good ideas none-the-less =)


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Do any of you have photos of the results?


----------



## mistacash (May 3, 2010)

yea, im with guru, i would like to see how some of these shirts came out


----------



## WiSe (Feb 11, 2011)

yes, im also looking to do the same, i went and got a bench grinder and thinking about using two heavy duty steel magnets to act as a clamp. never thought about washing them. i will see how that affects things.. quick question to add to the OP's should they be printed before or after the edge distressing/washing/


----------

